# Flower



## jensgt (Dec 5, 2009)

Just a flower pic I took last year in the Bellagio lobby...


----------



## citjet (Dec 6, 2009)

Love all the color in this shot.


----------



## Shockey (Dec 6, 2009)

That is nice!!


----------



## RPetterson (Dec 12, 2009)

I woule buy this picture I love it, the color is so pretty!


----------



## jensgt (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## TCimages (Jan 30, 2010)

very nice .


----------



## HoboSyke (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice mix of colours and good DOF... Well done...


----------



## grafxman (Feb 1, 2010)

That shot is dazzling! Great work.


----------

